# tech 21 trademark 60...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have been trying for years to find a tube amp that sounds this good.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i have been trying for years to find a tube amp that sounds this good.


I know what you mean David. I first saw the ad for them in a guitar magazine several years ago and at first I thought what I was reading was hype. A solid state amp that sounds like a tube amp? Yeah right. Well my curiosity got the better of me and I tried one out at the 12th Fret and it really *did* sound like a good tube amp. I was very impressed and I don't know how they do it. It's not a "modeling" amp like Line 6 per se but you can get a lot of different tones out of this amp. I don't know how they do it but it really does sound very nice. I highly recommend anybody reading this to give one a try.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Kenmac said:


> I don't know how they do it but it really does sound very nice. I highly recommend anybody reading this to give one a try.


Behringer knows how they do it...they reverse engineered the Tech 21 Trademark 10...then proceeded to produce exact copies...albeit with a 10" speaker instead of an 8" and without reverb...putting out 30 Watts as opposed to 10 Watts...and called it the Vintager GM110...

I just bought one off Kijiji last night to compare it to my Trademark 10's...it sounds awesome and puts out enough oomph to make the room rumble...it looks like a vintage amp too...

I guess Behringer has been sued my many manufacturers for "borrowing" technologies...then building their "own" versions...

Tech 21 Trademark 10










Behringer Vintager GM110


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the trademark 60 is my "leave the pedal board at home" amp. i have yet to experience a pedal that can match this amp for fizz/buzz-free overdrive/distortion. i don't even miss my compressor.

i think i'm going to try using it as my only amp for a while, and start shopping for a second one as a backup, since this one has quite a few miles on it.




Kenmac said:


> I know what you mean David. I first saw the ad for them in a guitar magazine several years ago and at first I thought what I was reading was hype. A solid state amp that sounds like a tube amp? Yeah right. Well my curiosity got the better of me and I tried one out at the 12th Fret and it really *did* sound like a good tube amp. I was very impressed and I don't know how they do it. It's not a "modeling" amp like Line 6 per se but you can get a lot of different tones out of this amp. I don't know how they do it but it really does sound very nice. I highly recommend anybody reading this to give one a try.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Very interesting, David. What's the Tech21 replacing in your rig, BTW?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Crazy! I didn't even know about this amp. I thought at first you were talking about the Power Engine, which is just a power amp and I was wondering how it could have much of a "sound" without a preamp, but now that I've checked it out, it sounds like a pretty neat piece of kit. 

I'm a big fan of Tech 21 stuff. I don't like modelers in general, but the analog stuff that Tech 21 makes is fantastic because they make something to do ONE thing and do it right. I've got a Tech 21 British, Liverpool and VT pedal and love all of them.

I'll have to go try one of these guys out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Whatever happened to that Mackie amp that was supposed to be so fabulous? I saw a spate of ads for it a few years ago, then pffft, never heard anything ever again: Mackie -Hotwire: VT-12


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...traynor ycv15blue, an amp i plan to never sell.



gtone said:


> Very interesting, David. What's the Tech21 replacing in your rig, BTW?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Roland slapped Behringer's hands because their BOSS clones looked almost exactly like the originals.

http://www.synthtopia.com/images/Behringer_Pedals.PNG

Behringer changed the look but most of the circuits are still clones apparently.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i think it is absolutely unbelievable that the tech 21 trademark 60 was ignored in the current guitar player "coolest solid state guitar amp" music poll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

For the modeller users try the tech 21 PE 60. If you mic through the FOH sound then this becomes your DI box and personal stage monitor. I have used this as a stand alone also. Sounds great using a Tech 21 TriAC pedal or any POD modellers.


----------



## Davidsen_ (Sep 21, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...i think it is absolutely unbelievable that the tech 21 trademark 60 was ignored in the current guitar player "coolest solid state guitar amp" music poll!!!!!!!!!!!


I missed that poll, so who did they say was good?

I used to own a Trademark 60 , but sold it when I lost my job. I would love to own another one. Les Paul used to play them too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I really want to try out the Trademark series, everything I've heard about them is positive.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Just want to say I had Trademark 30 and it was OK for home practive , But tried it at a jam and it couldn't keep up , Just got drowned out , Sold it,

the 60 would have been better suited..


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Got a TM60 and a Power Engine so can run both as needed. I'm a tube amp nut but this one is a keeper!! Pretty reasonable price on the used market. PE is also great if you have a POD-type unit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Where can one find the 60 in Ontario?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

L&M carry the Tech21 product.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ronmac said:


> L&M carry the Tech21 product.


Awesome - I have a friend in Stratford and there's an L&M there, two birds with one stone.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Budda said:


> Awesome - I have a friend in Stratford and there's an L&M there, two birds with one stone.


No Tech 21 amps at the Stratford store unless you order them in. Waterloo or Cambridge are more likely to have them.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the good news is that the msrp of the trademark 60 has dropped significantly. many stores carry tech 21 products, notably l&m.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm totally in for one of these next year for sure. I'm going a different route and going ss. Ha ha. Love to buck trends.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a SS Roland JC-77, it takes pedals extremely well and is sounds better than some of my tube amps.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Steve Adams said:


> I'm totally in for one of these next year for sure. I'm going a different route and going ss. Ha ha. Love to buck trends.


...i guarantee you won't regret it. i took mine to a live video shoot last night. plugged in, quick tweak, okay, i'm ready. i was able to enjoy the entire evening without having to fuss over my tone, pedals, cables etc.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

These amps sound pretty awsome if you like classic voicings from Fender Marshall and Vox... when the gain starts coming in they are a little mushy in the lows for me tho.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

khingpynn said:


> These amps sound pretty awsome if you like classic voicings from Fender Marshall and Vox... when the gain starts coming in they are a little mushy in the lows for me tho.


....the "ultimate amp", it's not - just a grab and go amp that can do "almost" everything.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

There's no such thing as the ultimate amp, there are the ultimate amps on a switcher. Ha ha.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve Adams said:


> *There's no such thing as the ultimate a*mp, there are the ultimate amps on a switcher. Ha ha.


I beg to differ: 









But I'm still awefully fond of my Trademarks...


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Amps are subjective. A Mesa is great, but I love the fender sound, the tone you get from a two rock is amazing. So as I said again. There are only perfect AMPS. Ha ha.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I was offered a MK V in a trade...and after playing with it for HRS..i got bored like crazy of the million of switches, EQ...etc etc...even the owner who had it for about 8 months could'nt get it to really give me the tone i was looking for. so..he went back home with it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

al3d said:


> I was offered a MK V in a trade...and after playing with it for HRS..i got bored like crazy of the million of switches, EQ...etc etc...even the owner who had it for about 8 months could'nt get it to really give me the tone i was looking for. so..he went back home with it.



See, there is a reason we are born with only two breasts  and two hands  and onederful sense of play


----------

